# Casein protein, is it worth it?



## gorilla86 (Jun 4, 2017)

I buy whey protein in bulk but I also mix casein protein with my breakfast shake and my before bed shake. I mix it in the morning to keep protein in my body till my morning break, and mix it at night to try and keep my body fueled at night. My question is, does casein actually help the body continue protein synthesis or would I be better just drinking whey by itself?


----------



## IHI (Jun 4, 2017)

Casein before bed buy I prefer cottage cheese instead


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 4, 2017)

according rich pinini and his partner here protein powder is shit and the process by which they make it denatures it and the amount of protein per serving is nowhere near what's labeled. guess there coming out with some sort of egg white crystal product soon that's far superior.... but this is coming from pinini so take it for what's it's worth. Casein protein is too baller for me rather spend my money on real food.


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 4, 2017)

I used to eat cottage cheese but got to where I couldn't force it down anymore. Been thinking about buying some local honey and giving that a try.


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 4, 2017)

That's a pretty cool product, the reason I use shakes so much is the convenience factor. I work on a job site 10-12 hrs a day so it's hard to do a lot of cooking. Have also thought about crickets before, just don't think I could stomach them


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 4, 2017)

i pack my meals most days just have to eat them cold, you get used to it lol


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 4, 2017)

I usually make a sandwich on wheat bread and use a shitload of meat. Carry fruit, nuts and cheese for snacks. Been wanting to do a week long meal prep on Sunday so I can get sweet potatoes and greens in at lunch. Figure I can hear them up in the morning and they would be decent at lunch. Especially in these Alabama summer days


----------



## IHI (Jun 4, 2017)

gorilla86 said:


> I used to eat cottage cheese but got to where I couldn't force it down anymore. Been thinking about buying some local honey and giving that a try.



I throw fresh fruit in to spice it up, but found mixing it into a protein shake to chug makes it better/easier


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 4, 2017)

gorilla86 said:


> I used to eat cottage cheese but got to where I couldn't force it down anymore. Been thinking about buying some local honey and giving that a try.



I get the ranch flavored popcorn seasoning and put that on the cottage cheese.


----------



## Jin (Jun 4, 2017)

If I don't have a casein shake before bed when I'm cutting I wake up out of hunger early in the morning and have to eat. A shake before bed seems to really satiate my appetite for a good 7-8 hours while sleeping.

Before bed is the only time I'd recommend casein. Otherwise just eat.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 4, 2017)

I am not a big fan of eating right before I go to bed. I typically try to get some sort of protein about an hour before bed but it is always in the form of real food. My go to is usually 6 boiled eggs.


----------



## gorilla86 (Jun 4, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I get the ranch flavored popcorn seasoning and put that on the cottage cheese.


Ranch flavored popcorn seasoning? You may have just changed my whole life


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2017)

I think the selling point behind casein or the cottage cheese before bed thing just comes from this idea that if you aren't eating protein constantly that your body somehow goes into catabolism and starts chewing up muscle for energy.  This ain't true, especially not while you are sleeping which seems to be the monster in the closet - not eating for 8 hours omg lose all muh gainz!!!

Relax guys. Hit your protein intake for the day anyway you prefer. 

As for whey versus casein, I used to just prefer casein because I thought it tasted better. That's about it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 5, 2017)

I like TN milk protein.  

Then liquid egg white and 8 oz of 1% milk.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 5, 2017)

LNE before bed 4 serious gains...


----------



## automatondan (Jun 5, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I get the ranch flavored popcorn seasoning and put that on the cottage cheese.



Im sorry Bricks, but that just sounds gross... whats wrong with good ol pepper...?


----------

